# Experiences with Minnesota breeders?



## Puppy_Fever (Jun 17, 2015)

Greetings Maltese lovers!

I am considering getting a puppy from a Mn breeder named Tootie Rife. http://www.tootiesmaltese.com/Pages/default.aspx

Has anyone here received a puppy from her?

I appreciate and value your feedback.

Thank you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not familiar with this breeder, and it looks like her show experience is from quite a while back.

We have a member here who has become active in both rescue and showing and who lives in Minnesota. Her name is Leanne and I'd suggest sending her a PM asking about breeders. Here's her profile (since we have multiple members with similar names). Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - View Profile: Leanne


----------



## Puppy_Fever (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you, Maggieh. I sent Leanne a message a few days ago  but she hasn't been online.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would definitely wait to hear back. She is an amazingly busy lady & so personable. I would definitely trust what she tells you. She was great to meet at Nationals.


----------

